# PURE or cut with.......??????



## hejamada (Feb 5, 2006)

HI group:
? or 2 from a potential new honey user. In my youth, never really liked the taste of honey. Seemed like to "strong" of a taste for lack of better word. Anyway, lots of yrs. later, high blood pressure, high cholesterol,etc., and taste buds changed. Looking into the better and "organic"(healthy) style of eating and cutting back on "UNhealthy" foods(like salt,"sugar" fatty meats, etc. i,ve began to investigate honey as a healthier sugar subsitute.
Have bought some from chain grocery and find it to be tastier than i remember. But here is my 
quandry. Ck'ing out honey forums such as this one
and others, i found mentioned that not only is the honey from most grocers heated and "pastureized" per say, but it is quite often "cut" with clear KERO syrup, which even i know would definately alter the taste, and most likely altho not necessarily the price(cheaper). And, if i decide that i want to purchase and consume honey, i want to be able to know for certain that i am buying and consuming the best quality and purest forms, "CUT" with nothing.
So is there a sure fire way to tell, like does it have to be on the label, etc. Any info. about this is greatly appreciated. Thanks to all!!!!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's doubtful, but not impossible, that they would purposely cut it with corn syrup without listing it on the label and calling it something other than "pure honey". The penalties are probably not worth it. On the other hand there are some "honey sauces" and "analog honey" out there that are cut with corn syrup. The problem with the grocery store honey is it has a metalic aftertaste and has lost all the light floral nuances thatmake it so good.

When I bought honey, I'd try to find "raw" "unfiltered" honey and usually it was much better tasting, but crystalized more. Try buying comb honey. It's pretty much GOT to be pure, unadulterated and unheated.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Buy honey fom a local producer. Even if it's from your P&C store(the NY Grocery chain). If your grocery store doesn't carry locally produced honey, ask for it. You may start something.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 7, 2003)

There seem to be more than a few beekeepers on this site.You can check or they may find you.One of them may be close the lacal guy would be the best bet.Like MB said the law is plain and simple about content of a jar of any food so read and see what is there.Happy huntung honey


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Hello Hejamada...There are quite a few local beekeeepers in the Syracuse area. At least one is often on this site. I am a bit further south from Sryacuse but I know they sell local Honey at the Regional Market in Syracuse . Theres also a Beek from the Tully area but I dont recall his name, as well as the Morse Mills Honey company near Moravia .I am certain that you will find the locally produced Honey much better than the commercial honey ...Rick Alexander


----------

